# How many pellets do you feed?



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I've always feed one in the morning and two in the evening, but since I've been reading the newer threads it seems like this is on the low side? How many do you feed?


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing!
I do 3 at night and 3 in the morning...The bottle says 3-4 times twice daily...so I do 3 since it seems like a safe amount. Hopefully I'm doing it right :S.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

6 or 7 a day for my regulars and 8 or 9 for Kilo. Atison's pellets are teeny tiny though, like the size of the head of a pin.


----------



## SleepyRN (Nov 4, 2009)

Someone on here also mentioned in passing that I don't feed mine enough. I feed mine 2 pellets once a day. My fishes seem pretty happy with that.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

2 in the morning and 2 at night.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

It depends - on the fish & the size of the pellet. Sometimes 4, other times 6.


----------



## BettaCee (Apr 21, 2010)

3, twice a day. Bio Gold. Pre-soaked 5 min.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I do 3-4 twice a day but they are tiny. The pet store said 3 per day. My girl seems to need more food then my boy, I think she's still growing.


----------



## HaleyTheBetta (Jul 9, 2010)

I wish I could feed my boy pellets. He doesn't eat them though. . .
Since we live near a lake, I catch minows for him. He eats them, but we are going to get him some better pellets and brine shrimp today.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I'm sure he loves the minnows!


----------

